# Has anyone here tried support groups?



## Negative Man (Apr 16, 2015)

Sometimes I think it'd be good to meet people who are going through similar struggles, but I really don't know how support groups work.
Is it possible to find one for people specifically in your age group?

Do you think they help at all?


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I went to AA once, which is kinda a support group, people come up to you and talk because you're new and they are friendly. That might break your social anxiety a little. I think you should just go to places where there's lots of people, like mall, library etc. Bars on the weekend is the best place to go, since people are a bit drunk, so u can be less worried about being weird.


----------



## Ainnie (Apr 17, 2015)

I think talking to someone that goes thru the same thing you do helps. Before I thought I was alone


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I tried one and it only reinforced the negative views I have of myself. Even the people in the group I was in were able to make friends, find jobs and etc. I'm going to a new one, but barely anyone has showed up since I joined. Not even other perceived "outcasts" can stand being around me ffs.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

They can be helpful. Not only can you get an understanding that you're not alone, you can also get some useful insight as to how others are working through their challenges.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup. I just 2 recently. One for general relationships and another for social anxiety. I was pretty surprised at the people that went the groups. I would never expected them to have social anxiety. But I think it takes a certain amount of progress to even get yourself to go to a group. But anyway I thought it was great. Very helpful and comforting. Good to just be around people with the same problems and understand you. Plus you get to see so many different perspective you may never have thought of yourself. It was a good experience for me. It's more about guiding you towards the right direction rather than a full treatment. So don't expect too much. I was the youngest in the group (mid 20's). Ranged from from 25-50 year olds. My place is government sponsored.


----------



## al71 (Nov 16, 2014)

They help some people but not others. I'm an organiser of such a SA support group and it really helped some people but reinforced the SA for others. It seems to work best if you are already familiar with CBT and have worked on the cognitive side of this a lot. For anyone in the Leeds UK area; here is the link to my meetup site for SA :-

http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Social-Anxiety-In-Leeds-Meetup/


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am hoping to start an online support group that meets (via text chat) weekly. Link is in my signature. Just getting started so consider joining!


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

My therapist back at school has been encouraging me to join one of her support groups but I have been very skeptical about it. When I don't know people in a group, I tend to be quiet and observe. Sometimes it comes off as I'm uninterested and I don't want to rub anyone the wrong way. Also, when I talk in groups with people back at school, people usually shoot my ideas or feelings down and/or try to tell me what I need to do and I hate that. I have a fear that all these things would happen.


----------



## Kanzi (May 10, 2015)

There may be support groups for those around your age—you'll just have to try to find them! (Google, ask therapists, etc.) I've been attending a meetup (on Meetup.com) for people with SA in my area, and I've attended two of the meetings so far. I don't think it has been very helpful since most of the participants do not know about, and have never done, CBT, ACT, mindfulness therapy, or any actual form of therapy, so they have little insight into their condition. But yeah, for me, CBT-based group therapy, CBT-based individual therapy, and books are the most helpful forms of treatment, in that order. Support groups definitely come in last, but may be of some benefit to you. The only way to know is to try going to one for a few times and see for yourself!


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Isolation is a killer for anyone with a mental health issue. Any kind of support system is crucial for recovery. An on-line site like this is the most some people can handle, but social skills can be best learned through face to face interaction.


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

I had many positive experiences with support groups when I was younger but I haven't been to any in years. I'm going to be moving to a new city soon so perhaps I can find some sort of group there I can attend. I'm currently uninsured so I have no therapist but I'd imagine I could find a worthwhile, free support group. At least I hope so.


----------



## Ellazona (Jan 22, 2015)

Nah therapy was enough for me. But i definitely think it's an effective treatment method


----------

